# Wolf in Lost Creek area?



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I just got a phone call from a buddy of mine who was up hunting in the Lost Creek area this morning. He said he was watching a couple nice bucks when all of a sudden they bolted towards civilization while looking off into the brush on the other side of a field. Not only that but he said the cows that were out in the field also cleared out in a big hurry. He said after about 5 min or so he noticed what he called "a huge grey dog" standing in the middle of the field. Hes been around enough coyotes to know the difference between a yote and a wolf and swears this was a wolf.

Has anybody else seen or heard of this from that area?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Is that "huge grey dog" (aka large coyote) dead? If not ... why? :O•-:


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Not sure were lost creek is, but i was told that a family of five wolf's have been verified in the Strawberry valley by the DWR. This info came from an employee at sportsman wharehouse.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

They're here. Large coyotes. Time to dust off the FOXPRO... -8/-


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

> Not sure were lost creek is, but i was told that a family of five wolf's have been verified in the Strawberry valley by the DWR. This info came from an employee at sportsman wharehouse.


Yep I would trust that.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Lost Creek is up north east of Morgan


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a believer. 
While night ice fishing at East Canyon this year, we heard a distinct howl. It wasn't a yelp, but a long low moan. It was definitely close, close enough to know it WAS NOT coyote. When we packed up to leave a few hours later, there were some "canine" tracks in the snow, that were absolutely not there when we arrived. Scary.

But hey, it's almost as bad as trying to confirm an alien sighting. People either believe it, or don't.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

No wolves, sorry to burst your bubble. The coyotes around utah are just eating alot of deer and are getting bigger because of it. Last time i check the regs, coyotes still are an open season animal, so fire at will and don't forget to dispose of the body outta sight, so the bunny humpers do get mad.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Is that "huge grey dog" (aka large coyote) dead? If not ... why? :O•-:


The only good "coyote" is a DEAD "coyote".


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

I always carry a bore snake with me, just incase I see a big yote or a little one  . Dont forget to burry your brass if you get a chance at those big ones. :O•-:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

... time to warmup the ultralight, dust off the 10Ga and triple up on my order of 4 Buck.

been awhile since i had a good yote shoot.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Bowdacious said:


> MadHunter said:
> 
> 
> > Is that "huge grey dog" (aka large coyote) dead? If not ... why? :O•-:
> ...


Agreed, I saw 3 large "coyotes" north of mirror lake, right next to the Wyoming border this last year.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, their here folks. Have been for a while. Mostly single males and females looking to set up housekeeping. I predicted two years ago that in less than 5 years Utah would be up to their earlobes in em and our "alleged" wolf plan would be nothing more than words on a piece of paper. It's only a matter of time before they start turning our deer, moose, and elk herds into wolf sh*t. Get your LE elk tags drawn NOW!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 TEX,

chit is due to hit our wild cervid herds in the face. 

doubters: wrong am i? just ask the hunter locals around Great Falls, Helena, Bigpiney ... when your head does return from where they WILL stuff it, come tell us your story.

edit: i miss spoke when i said ungulate herds.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ton_Def said:


> I'm a believer.
> While night ice fishing at East Canyon this year, we heard a distinct howl. It wasn't a yelp, but a long low moan. It was definitely close, close enough to know it WAS NOT coyote. When we packed up to leave a few hours later, there were some "canine" tracks in the snow, that were absolutely not there when we arrived. Scary.
> 
> But hey, it's almost as bad as trying to confirm an alien sighting. People either believe it, or don't.


I was hunting up Monte last year and heard at least 3 different howls. It was no coyote these were low moaning long howls. It was a pack of at least 3.
I think you are right, people either believe the evidence or dismiss it and don't believe it. I've heard them and I saw one in Parley's, after seeing multiple yotes so I know it wasn't a yote!! I'd believe they have them in lost creek, monte, the berry, pretty much everywhere!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

hog83,

add to your list the fishlake unit as of five years ago. my pops saw a single black phase just above the Johnson ranch.


----------



## PetersonJP (Aug 3, 2011)

You are all wrong. There is no way a wolf has made it to Utah. They have done an exceptional job of managing them in Yellowstone and they have no way left the park to partake on the surrounding elk herds, let alone to wander all the way down to Utah. You are mistaking a very large coyote for what you think is a wolf. The best way to take care of these freakish coyotes is to shoot and bury them. I heard a story about a supposed wolf sighting that was reported to the DWR. The DWR said that wolves don't exist in Utah. The guy asked if they were ok to shoot if they were in Utah. The DWR said that they don't exist in Utah. The guy asked again, would we get in trouble if we killed one if we saw one in Utah. They reply was, you can't get in trouble for killing something that doesn't exist.

Let that be a lesson for us all!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I hoep your buddy had a CWMU tag or private land voucher. Not one little spec of public up through there other than Echo, which is down by the highway.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

HJB said:


> I hoep your buddy had a CWMU tag or private land voucher. Not one little spec of public up through there other than Echo, which is down by the highway.


 Well I didnt want to come right out and say Henefer Echo WMA but since you brought it up then I will tell you he was overlooking the dry farms on the Cedar Canyon CWMU.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

This is bad news... Seeing that Henefer Echo is where my dad and I hunt our deer every year....


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

As much as I don't want to see wolves come to Utah, it is inevitable. The DWR has already officially said they have been seen. However, thier officail position is there are NO ESTABLISHED PACKS in the state. Hmmmmm. They have been mandated by our glorious political leaders to keep the wolves from establishing packs here. I believe they can do that fairly well in the northern area that is delisted, but WHEN (not IF) they get down below the line where they are still protected, it will be a whole other ball game.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Boutaa what are you doing, that is my honey hole!!! Stop hotspoting!!!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a wolf tag... when are you taking me up there?


----------

